# Pigeon with band turned into Animal Control



## newkentpets (Apr 23, 2006)

A citizen turned a found pigeon into Animal Control today. We are in New Kent County, VA. It's band reads: VPRC NBRC 2005 131
I called ARU at 1800 755 2778

If there's anything else we should do please post. Thanks, Melissa


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Newkentpets

Thanks for your interest in thie possibly lost pigeon. Here is a link that will direct you what to do when you find a banded pigeon:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11895


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Melissa,

Thank you so much for reporting this bird. I see it's already on 911 Pigeon Alert also. The bird is most likely a roller pigeon, and myself or another moderator will respond to you there as well as here.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Have just responded on 911 Pigeon Alert as follows:

_The bird is registered to Harry (Rocky) Burroughs. He can be reached at 804-328-0653. This information was kindly provided by Mr. Yates who maintains the band records for the VPRC club. Please do let us know when the bird has been picked up by the owner._

Terry


----------



## newkentpets (Apr 23, 2006)

*I've left a message...*

with the owner to contact APU Officer Pryor. Thank you for all your speedy help! Melissa


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The owner was located and is picking up his bird.

Thanks, Melissa!

Terry


----------



## newkentpets (Apr 23, 2006)

*Returned home!*

The owner picked up the pigeon. Thank you for your help today. The owner thinks it's a little beat up due to yesterday's weather but also thinks it'll be fine. Melissa


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm glad the pigeon has been picked up by its owner. 

Thank you both, Terry, Melissa...for letting us know.


----------

